# Newbie Plasterer



## stan794 (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi, i am a newbie on the forum, going out to Vancouver in March on a TWP, is there any british plasterers on here that have made the move that i could get some advice from.

Thanks

Stan


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

welcome to the forum Stan, 
What advice are you after? is it specific to your industry, or maybe anyone else living in Vancouver may be able to help


----------



## tg808 (Nov 22, 2008)

hi, im also a newbie on the forum, im 20 and im currently training to become a professional plasterer. Im curious to know about the availability of jobs in the plastering/drywall industry over there, more so in British Columbia and Ontario but any info at all would be brilliant. I've done a little bit of research about qualifying for a visa and it seems to me that it all hangs on having a job offer over there that you can walk right into off of the plane (after you've gained enough points on the visa). So yeah, any advice from anybody who knows a bit about it would be much appreciated, cheers


----------



## dave_j (Feb 19, 2009)

tg808 said:


> hi, im also a newbie on the forum, im 20 and im currently training to become a professional plasterer. Im curious to know about the availability of jobs in the plastering/drywall industry over there, more so in British Columbia and Ontario but any info at all would be brilliant. I've done a little bit of research about qualifying for a visa and it seems to me that it all hangs on having a job offer over there that you can walk right into off of the plane (after you've gained enough points on the visa). So yeah, any advice from anybody who knows a bit about it would be much appreciated, cheers


bump for replies


----------

